# Flipping heck...



## HizerKite (Feb 25, 2011)

Lan San Marco 2 group, took 3 people to lift it into my car and I had to get it out on my own...

Total bare metal rebuild coming up ;o)

Richard


----------



## crowhue (Feb 20, 2012)

Serious looking bit of kit. Hopefully it'll be worth it!


----------



## HizerKite (Feb 25, 2011)

crowhue said:


> Serious looking bit of kit. Hopefully it'll be worth it!


It's now in hundreds of peices as have to re powder coat the frame, polish the side panels and totally re build - probably won't make a penny profit but will be fun getting it going again







)

Richard


----------

